# shipping furniture from UK to Dubai



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

My husband has now been offered a job with a fantastic package so we now have to get everything organised here which at the moment feels mind-blowing....just don't know where to start.

I would really like to ship our boys bunk beds and our bed out to Dubai Is this possible and how much is it likely to cost to do this? We also have our childrens car seats which obviously they will need as soon as we get there.

Anyway shipped their items across before? How much does it cost? We would like door to door.

Many thanks again.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

happyhour said:


> My husband has now been offered a job with a fantastic package so we now have to get everything organised here which at the moment feels mind-blowing....just don't know where to start.
> 
> I would really like to ship our boys bunk beds and our bed out to Dubai Is this possible and how much is it likely to cost to do this? We also have our childrens car seats which obviously they will need as soon as we get there.
> 
> ...


Are the company offering a relocation allowance as part of the package?
Most employers will offer a certain amount as part of the offer or will pay for a container to be sent over.(eg a 20 foot container)
You would need to get quotes from removalists who specialise in OS moves - and yes, you can have stuff delivered door to door.

If you just want bunks and a bed delivered, I would forget it. The cost would be huge.Better off just getting new ones from Ikea etc.
You will need to take your car seats with you (stowed underneath), as you will need them as soon as you arrive.


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

happyhour said:


> My husband has now been offered a job with a fantastic package so we now have to get everything organised here which at the moment feels mind-blowing....just don't know where to start.
> 
> I would really like to ship our boys bunk beds and our bed out to Dubai Is this possible and how much is it likely to cost to do this? We also have our childrens car seats which obviously they will need as soon as we get there.
> 
> ...


Hi Happyhour,

We shipped our stuff over and it took about 3-4 weeks. It cost the company about £3000.00 door to door service, can't find moving docket but roughly it was all house contents of a 3 bd+study minus all the white goods as we left ours in our house in the UK to rent. Like Sgilli says, don't bother if it's just beds, you can get all that here for less than the price it is to ship.

Happy Move


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Operators are UASC, agents used to be Hapag Lloyd I think in the UK for FCL, and for groupage try Seven Seas Shipping
SevenSeasWorldwide


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

We didn't ship all our contents as we rented out our house in the UK, but we had 310 cu. ft of stuff.

Cost 1300 sterling and was in Jebel Ali 3 weeks after it was packed and collected


----------



## mardigras (Jun 20, 2008)

happyhour said:


> My husband has now been offered a job with a fantastic package so we now have to get everything organised here which at the moment feels mind-blowing....just don't know where to start.
> 
> I would really like to ship our boys bunk beds and our bed out to Dubai Is this possible and how much is it likely to cost to do this? We also have our childrens car seats which obviously they will need as soon as we get there.
> 
> ...


We have used 'movecorp' to move all personal stuff from uk - this was no furniture apart from a piano and was about 50 boxes, it still hasn't arrived [3 weeks since packed]. The cost was £2.000, and I looked at many companies - some were over 3 thousand pounds, and some were just under £2.000. When movecorp came and packed they took about 3 hours and everthing was packed professionally. They did say about 6 weeks in total and it would be door to door. As it hasn't arrived yet I cannot comment on how satisfied I will be. Try a quote anyway....


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Allfreight quoted me 150 GBP for the first box (same size as a tea chest, with weight limit of 40kg per box) and then 30 pounds for each subsequent box. I even sent some stuff to my home country and that was there a week later. I used airfreight though. For Dubai, it was 8-12weeks by seafreight or 2-6 by airfreight but if you use airfreight, it's 200 pounds for the first box.

If you go on their website and fill in their 'estimate' form, they will give you a personalised quote!

HTH


----------



## White Heat (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi happyhour,
As I type my our things are being packed up in the UK, personally I wouldn't bother shipping much outside of personal items, unless you are particularly attached to them, you will need to shop around for the best prices. We found Pickfords Ok for the sea shipment, about 6 weeks delivery time, about 1500 GBP, make sure you specify you only need HALF a container though. GB Liners for air freight were the best, about 500 GBP, we have two young children who need their clothes and toys. Good luck with your move.


----------



## bshah (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey Anyone from California who moved & can help us with shipping our furniture? we're just a couple moving to Dubai living in I bed room rented house. We're not too sure what to do about shifting out furniture or to keep/sell it here. please help


----------



## pharmacyguy (Jul 29, 2008)

bshah said:


> Hey Anyone from California who moved & can help us with shipping our furniture? we're just a couple moving to Dubai living in I bed room rented house. We're not too sure what to do about shifting out furniture or to keep/sell it here. please help


Hey,
We' re also from the US (eastern part) considering a move to UAE and also would like to take some stuff (multisystems TVs , PS-3, X-box, Dual VCR/DVS multisystem etc.) with us ? Any advice you guys might have for us?

Thank you!!


----------



## Rusty2 (Aug 19, 2008)

Depends on the package and how attached you are to your stuff. I'm getting £5000 so decided that I'd save the cost and hassle of shipping and just buy everything we need over there.

We're keeping smaller personal stuff with relatives in the Uk that we can bring over piecemeal when we have trips back.

I think it'll work!


----------



## Mdavidsson (Feb 24, 2009)

*Can you recommend Movecorp?*

Hi!

We are going to move some boxes and a mattress from UK to Sweden in the summer. I have had a good quote from Movecorp and can see that you have used them. 

Can you recommend them? Are they reliable? 

Kind regards,
Marie







mardigras said:


> We have used 'movecorp' to move all personal stuff from uk - this was no furniture apart from a piano and was about 50 boxes, it still hasn't arrived [3 weeks since packed]. The cost was £2.000, and I looked at many companies - some were over 3 thousand pounds, and some were just under £2.000. When movecorp came and packed they took about 3 hours and everthing was packed professionally. They did say about 6 weeks in total and it would be door to door. As it hasn't arrived yet I cannot comment on how satisfied I will be. Try a quote anyway....


----------



## Mdavidsson (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi!

We are going to move some boxes and a mattress from UK to Sweden in the summer. I have had a good quote from Movecorp and can see that you have used them.

Can you recommend them? Are they reliable?

Kind regards,
Marie


----------



## andy_amanda (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi,

Try Smart Removals, you will find them with google, ask for Michael, very helpful

Andrew


----------



## mardigras (Jun 20, 2008)

Mdavidsson said:


> Hi!
> 
> We are going to move some boxes and a mattress from UK to Sweden in the summer. I have had a good quote from Movecorp and can see that you have used them.
> 
> ...


Yes I can definately reccommend movecorp - we only had personal stuff and a little furniture that we bought - they packed everything... arrived safely and no breakages bar a couple of cheap glasses... they wern't the cheapest quote... middle road.


----------

